# net-snmp

## mrbulli

When will net-snmp 5.2(a) be available as a package?  And could it be compiled with the "host" module activated?  It is annoying to run net-snmp - with both the memory/swap that report "-1" (supposedly that is fixed in 5.2) and no "host" stats available either.

----------

## Nitro

Just commited it.  I to like the host MIB module to be enabled, so it is.

It is currently masked until I can get others to confirm it works fine.

```
emerge /usr/portage/net-analyzer/net-snmp/net-snmp-5.0.2a.ebuild -p
```

----------

## mrbulli

I tried the new version based on you ebuild - but it gave me trouble with a number of processes that I watch not being found by the SNMP daemon (even though they clearly ran, as the "ps -e" listing showed).  Memory and swap were fine ... and so was the "hr." hierarchy.

Disregard that - I had to adapt the "proc xxx" statements in the "snmpd.conf" file ...

----------

